# Could I get pregnant?



## gonefishin (Jul 30, 2008)

The other night, DH and I were fooling around, and I was on CD 13, and although he did not ejaculate inside of me, he did just outside of my vagina. I am totally freaking out because afterwards we kept on fooling around and he inadvertantly may have had his fingers inside me with some ejaculate on them!! Can you get pregnant this way? How long do sperm live outside the body? Can they be so determined as to swim all the way up there ? Ahhhhh, so irresponsible! TIA


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes you could. The chances are not that high, mind you... but the chance is there nonetheless.

Sperm live up to 5 days inside of you... and it only takes ONE getting where it needs to go to get you pregnant... but even if he did ejaculate inside of you the chances of pregnancy perfectly timed in a perfectly healthy couple is only around 33%

So... I say stay calm and just keep an eye out for AF to come on time... if it doesnt then test, but I wouldn't stress too much really. Just keep


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

yes it is possible.. but i think you knew that







its not terribly likely, as PP mentioned.. depending on what kind of cervical mucus, how easily you get pregnant etc. be more careful next time!


----------



## gonefishin (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks ladies! I will wait patiently. I was hoping someone would tell me they die when exposed to air lol, but I guess not. We are usually very careful, we have been using NFP for about 22 months now with no accidents, ugh . but we will see I guess. Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonefishin* 
I was hoping someone would tell me they die when exposed to air lol, but I guess not.

Well if it was still wet, they arent really exposed to air as they are still safely inside the seminal fluid.


----------



## gonefishin (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, as of yesterday I now know that I am pregnant. I cant even BELIEVE this happened. But I am getting to a good place about thie pregnancy and my DH is too. Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow mama, congrats and I'm happy you are in a good place.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonefishin* 
Well, as of yesterday I now know that I am pregnant. I cant even BELIEVE this happened. But I am getting to a good place about thie pregnancy and my DH is too. Wow. Wow. Wow.

congratulations! That was a pretty determined sperm.


----------



## tinams8 (Aug 3, 2002)

Ahhh! This is like exactly what happened to me a couple weeks ago! I'm still waiting to find out whether I'm pg or not! I was even cd13 when it happened. What are the chances??
















Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------

